# Help identify this hitchhiker.



## pamela_mcgrath (Apr 6, 2016)

Noticed one of these on the glass of my 55 gl reef tank a week ago. Since then there is at least ten more. Any idea what they are and if they are safe?
Thanks
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

It'd a Nudibranch for sure. Is the first picture a top down shot?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pamela_mcgrath (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes the first is top down, thank you. Do you know if this type is reef safe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not sure, there are so many species and many have very specific diets so unless someone can make a positive id on which type it could be anyone's guess.

There were some people on thefragtank who had these nudi's, not sure if they are the same but look similiar.
http://www.thefragtank.ca/community/threads/saccoglossa-elysia-sp.18356/


----------



## pamela_mcgrath (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay thought so. thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hong (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like it.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I had these in my tank and they didnt bother anything


----------

